# Views ? on x-ray



## Kimberley (Apr 29, 2010)

Pt had an x-ray of the thoracic spine.....what would be the appropriate CPT code?  My choice is 72070, office manager says to bill 72072??  Thanks.

THORACIC SPINE RADIOGRAPHS: 4/14/2010

CLINICAL INDICATION:  Chronic mid thoracic pain. MRI correlation.

COMPARISON:  None

FINDINGS:

AP and lateral views of the thoracic spine are obtained (total 3 views).

the paraspinal soft tissue contours appear within limits of normal.  There is no loss of thoracic vertebral body height and or malalignment.

IMPRESSION:

1.  No significant findings.
2.  Please see MRI report for further details.


----------



## medah (Apr 29, 2010)

Because the radiology report states that there were 3 views I would bill 72072code 72070 is for thoracic spine 2 views.


----------



## Kimberley (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, but the report states AP/lateral???


----------



## tracy022373 (May 3, 2010)

Even though the reports states AP and lateral it still states 3 views. It can be 2 AP and 1 lateral or 1 AP and 2 lateral a total of 3 views. I would bill 72072 for 3 views.


----------



## grace123 (May 6, 2010)

If AP and lateral views - 72070

If 3 Views - 72072.

In your case, consider only 3 views rather than considering AP and lateral views as this counts only two views.

If 3 Views are mentioned, but AP, lateral, PA, and oblique veiws are taken then go by the names of the veiws rather than number of views because AP, lateral, 1 oblique and PA views count 4 views in total - 72074.

Hope this helps you more for other sites too.


----------

